# Feeding Practices ~ Rabbits



## elevan (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems that if you ask 100 different farmers you'll get a 100 different answers on just about every subject and this subject is really no different.

So let's run a thread about our different feeding programs so that we can learn from each other's methods.  

Welcome to all different methods of feeding: _natural, homeopathic, commercial, custom, organic, etc._

*Be sure to include what state / country / region that you are in.

What specifically are you feeding?  
What are you adding to supplement it?  
And how does your feeding program change seasonally?*



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_No one is right or wrong on this thread - they are just true to their farm.  This is a learn / share thread.  

Learning requires questions and answers as well.  So if you need clarification on someone's post please ask a question of them so everyone else can learn too.

This thread is open to civilized debate.  As long as you don't state that you believe someone's feeding practices are harmful or outright wrong debating is good.

Any statements suggesting a practice is outright wrong or implied as harmful will result in you being reported._

Thank you for participating


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2013)

Central Ohio / USA

Feeding:  
Rabbit Pellets
Alfalfa Pellets
Mixed Grass Hay

Supplementing:
Mineral Lick
Salt Lick

Seasonal changes:
More hay in winter months


----------



## lastfling (Jul 11, 2013)

NW NC / USA

Feeding:

Manna Pro Pro 16% - 4oz per rabbit daily (adjust as necessary if finishing or not)

Mixed grass (Timothy / Orchard) - Free choice - refill hay feeders as emptied.

Supplementing:

1/2 tsp  per rabbit - rolled oat / flax seed / boss  (top dressed on pellets daily as treat/coat conditioner at feeding)  For food diggers this is put in separate container

Seasonal changes:

None


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 12, 2013)

Savannah Ga area

Feeding 

Hay...hay racks are kept full 
Rabbit pellets
Fodder..in the process of switching to fodder feed to replace pellets

Supplements:

salt/mineral licks

Nursing moms...rolled oats/BOSS  started a week before kindling

Pine cones..they like to play with them and acts as a "lint roller" for the lose hair

raspberry/blueberry/blackberry/pear leaves once a week

assorted fresh herbs a few times a week

no seasonal changes as we have only summer and January winter here


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Jul 13, 2013)

I am in Western NC.

*What specifically are you feeding*? 

Pellets, Hay and a large pile of grass 2x a day.

*What are you adding to supplement it?  *

Rose, willow, apple or blackberry branches regularly.
Mineral wheel.

*And how does your feeding program change seasonally?*

Less grass and more hay in the winter.


----------



## nawma (Jul 13, 2013)

Desert of West Texas

Rabbit pellets
Calf manna for pregnant and nursing does

Supplemented with timothy hay or grass
Carrots, celery etc for treats
Salt and mineral licks 
Doesnt change much with seasons except for less grass and more hay in our short winters.

I love the idea of pine cones as toys/hair grabbers.. Now where can I find pine cones in desert? Lol!


----------



## secuono (Jul 13, 2013)

Virginia

TSC regular rabbit feed w/oats mixed in. 1/3-2/3 cup along with the pasture under their feet.
Growers and pregnant/nursing does get Manna Gro mixed with their pellet/oat. 

Winter in cages; 2/3 cup pellet, alfalfa/timothy horse cubes, tree branches.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 14, 2013)

Maryland - One indoor pet holland lop buck

Gets timothy hay in a feeder (gets filled every time we clean the cage--about once every week or two)
Gets 1/4 cup of rabbit pellets (Kaytee brand...we get the 20 lb bag at petsmart)
water

Had a salt and mineral lick for him but he didn't touch it.

Also he sometimes gets carrot chew sticks as a treat. He knows the sound of the bag opening! He gets so excited lol. He normally just gets it when he's been hopping around the house and we want to put him back in his cage.


----------



## chris1177 (Jul 26, 2013)

I feed 1/4 cup of Blue Seal Hutch Extra 17 every evening and give a handful of 1st cut timothy hay every A.M. As this is my first year with meat rabbits I haven't had a change of season yet. I live in Connecticut so we do get cold winters. Haven't really decided on a feeding schedule for the winter yet. Any advice on that would be appreciated. My rabbits are American Chinchilla's and they are Kept outdoors.


----------



## nawma (Jul 27, 2013)

Im curious about feeding tree limbs. What kind of trees? Small tender branches? Nutritional value or mainly to keep teeth from growing too long.


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 27, 2013)

Nawma.  Any fruit bearing trees, willow, branches from berry bushes, brambles, most other trees I believe, mostly for chewing to help the teeth from over growing.  It also keeps the buns from boredom and destructive habits.  Anytime we prune the fruit trees I save the thicker branches to give to the buns they also get the leaves while they are still fresh.


----------



## VickieB (Jul 27, 2013)

Can you feed them branches from a Rose of Sharron bush?


----------



## nawma (Jul 28, 2013)

My fruit trees are just babies and havent been pruned yet. But I do have pecan trees. Would that work.


----------



## chris1177 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think peach is toxic to rabbits


----------



## animalmom (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine love rose leaves and when I trim a rose bush the rabbits get the larger canes.  I have noticed with giving them rose canes that it does NOT matter to the rabbit if there are thorns or not.  They seem to cope with whatever they get.


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 28, 2013)

Pecan wood would be fine as far as I am aware...I have given it to my buns with no issues...we have a lot of old pecan trees that drop branches every time it rains....not sure about the rose of Sharon mine is only a few years old so haven't pruned it yet.


----------



## nawma (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone. I love that I have something else homegrown that I can use to improve bunnies lives.


----------



## Sycamore27 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've read that the bark of pitted fruit trees, apricot, peach, plum, and especially cherry are dangerous to livestock and small mammals.  No idea if that applies to leaves too or just bark, but if given to them they would definitely eat the bark too.  I know the concerning factor is a cyanide analog in undried cherry bark and it's relative trees.  

A quick google search yielded sources saying rose of sharon is and isn't safe, no clear answer.  I found a thread on here about goats chowing down on it happily and numerous gardening articles saying it requires protection from rabbits to grow, others saying that they avoid it and to plant it for rabbit-proof gardening, as well as a few people and articles talking about it for domestic rabbit consumption in both the affirmative and negative.  It is listed as dangerous to cats, dogs, and horses by the ASPCA.  

Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## Zorander (Mar 4, 2014)

Oregon, The High Desert

They live in a large colony. 5 does, 2 bucks, a slew of kits and a handful of giunea pigs.

I feed:
barley and wheat fodder
sprouted barley, wheat, boss and flax
a large variety of fresh veggies consentrating on mostly low oxalate greens
fruit
alfalfa, timothy and grass hays
forages from hikes
small amount of 18% Beaver rabbit pellets to keep them used to pellets if I need to feed it for any reason

I supplement with
mineral/salt lick

My feeding changes seasonally only by what is growing in my yard and what is available on my walks.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 22, 2014)

Tennessee

Feed:

Rabbit Pellets
Grass Clippings
Timothy Hay

Supplements:

Vegetable Clippings from garden
Salt Lick
Mixed Seeds

No change in winter.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 22, 2014)

Ontario, Canada

Main:
unmedicated Rabbit Pellets
unsprayed Grass Clippings (fresh in the spring/summer/fall, air dried for the winter)
Mixed grass hay or Timothy hay

Supplemental Diet:
Kitchen scraps year round (carrots, dry bread, potato skins, etc.)
Garden scraps late summer/fall

Health Maintenance:
Comfrey for prevention of colds and protein deficiencies.
Plantain Weed leaves or Elm Tree leaves for prevention of diarrhea (especially for young rabbits)
Blackberry Leaves for the older rabbits.
Plantain, Dandelion, or Leaves/Bark from Elm once or twice a week for general prevention.
Dried leaves from: Oak, Elm, and Willow are a good for overall health.
Apple Cider Vinegar (daily: 2 tbs/gallon water) is excellent for diarrhea, coccidiosis, doe mojo, and coat condition. Also prevents algae from growing in the water containers.


----------



## stonygarden (Mar 23, 2014)

South Central Virginia

Main feed:
Everyone gets 1/2 cup Manna Pro pellets
filled hay rack of timothy hay
Pine cones given as chew toys

Over winter:
More hay

Nursing mothers/kits:
Feeder full of pellets 24/7


----------



## PoppaJ (Jan 28, 2015)

I see a couple of references to using BOSS. What is that?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 28, 2015)

PoppaJ said:


> I see a couple of references to using BOSS. What is that?


Black Oil Sunflower Seeds


----------



## PoppaJ (Jan 28, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> Black Oil Sunflower Seeds


Thank You. Kind of like Wheel of Fortune-lot easier when all the letters are shown.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 18, 2016)

I am from SW Central Indiana
I feed 16% protein alfalfa pellets in the morning
I give abt a tsp of BOSS in the morning
I also give abt a Tbsp of Calf Manna with 25% protein to my breeders and fryers

At night, they get Alfalfa/Red Clover blend Hay. Most finish it, and some have it remaining in the mornings. It is usually all gone by night time again. I supplement the hay with white clover and dandelion leaves I pick and dry.

I use ACV apple cider vinegar in their drinking water. 2Tbsp/gallon
I give apple slices, carrot sticks, and rose petals occasionally

I will feed a little extra pellets and hay during the winter


----------



## MMWB (Jan 23, 2016)

Cherry (choke, or otherwise) can be toxic, depending on season.  I believe the same for plum. Larkspur is another flowering plant that can kill cattle in spring and early summer, but doesn't seem to cause a problem later on.  Deer will pass by on any number of plants all summer, but after the first good frost those passed by plants go through a chemical change, many toxins are neutralized and those plants become ensilage and the deer go at them with gusto.  Good to research such things before feeding.   There is a difference between  toxic or poisonous (though it is all semantics in the end).  Poison tends to have a rather immediate effect (think hemlock, death camas, nightshade, mistletoe, etc...), while toxins do their damage with a build up over time.  How much time depends on the toxin and the amounts. Naturally,  a heavy dose of cherry bark or leaves at the wrong time of year can have a very immediate toxic effect, while a bit at those times of year would be okay.  Some things are more a toxin to some animals and more a poison to others.   All of us mammals are designed as detoxification machines. While continually eating, drinking, breathing and absorbing through skin; any number of bad things--we can remain amazingly healthy, if those things are not too much or for too long.


----------



## APictureofAmerica (May 19, 2016)

Idaho, High desert

Feed:
*hay-*mixed pasture horse hay(lots of variety in it)- free fed all year round- this forms the base of the bunnies diet.
*Fresh greens- *Mostly alfalfa, but some grasses and dandy lions in there as well- as much as they want, 2x a day
*'Day old' bread*- the male and unbred does get just a bit as a treat 2x day, the bred does and kits get as much as they want.
*Pellets*- free fed to lactating does and kits; in the winter each adult gets a handful to supplement the hay.
*wheat grass*- during the winter when there are no greens, I grow wheat grass and each bunny gets about 1/4 cup per day

Supplements:
pine cone toys
salt lick
Veggie peelings from the kitchen
Corn cobs in season
Apple, apricot or other fruit tree branches for chewing
boxes and toilet paper tubes for playing with

I don't give any extra grain, as the bread gives enough. There are strong opinions on the internet about feeding bread, but for me- it is free, the rabbits (and the horses, cows, chickens and dog) love it, it puts on weight, and the animals are healthy- so I feed it. My vet didn't have a problem with bread- in fact, eating bread saved the life of my old rescue horse.


----------



## Animal Person (May 29, 2016)

UnlabeledMama said:


> I am in Western NC.
> 
> *What specifically are you feeding*?
> 
> ...


How much pellets do you give your bunny/bunnies daily?


----------



## Stephine (Mar 7, 2019)

For pet mini lop rabbit in California:

Free choice hay (timothy, orchard, some oat)
1 Tbs Oxbow pellets per day
Daily large handfull of herbs and weeds from the garden
Tiny bits of occasional treats (apple, pepper, banana)


----------



## Pinecones (May 22, 2019)

Started, finished, sustained on hay and occasional forage.  Summertime they're usually on mixed grass hay, wintertime usually alfalfa/grass mix.  
I've gone through phases of feeding them mixed whole grains (non-GMO, no-spray, as is the hay), but they get addicted and refuse to eat their hay when I do that.  
I also go through phases of offering my loose goat minerals, they nibble at it now and again.

Forage includes anything non-poisonous that grows naturally, including trees, shrubs, grasses, kitchen scrap, and garden trimmings.

I raise rabbits for meat, my breeders are up to 6 years old right now, 10lbs+, and have always been on pure hay.  Once in a while I have a kit that stays 50% smaller than the others, and then conversely kits that grow 20% faster than the others.  I keep the bigs and eat the littles, and each generation seems to get a little bigger


----------



## AmberLops (May 23, 2019)

I raise Holland Lops for pet and show and I feed them Kalmbach Non-GMO 16% pellets.
I have seen less issues and birthing/kit problems since I've started feeding my rabbits non-GMO feed.
They get 1/2 cup of pellets a day.
My does get rolled oats at the last week of pregnancy and until their kits are 2 weeks old.
Free-feed Orchard grass hay and dandelion greens from the yard occasionally.
Sometimes I will hand out pieces of carrots/apples but they usually don't eat them. 
I just moved to Tennessee in February so i'm not sure yet how my feeding methods will change seasonally!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I raise Holland Lops for pet and show and I feed them Kalmbach Non-GMO 16% pellets.
> I have seen less issues and birthing/kit problems since I've started feeding my rabbits non-GMO feed.
> They get 1/2 cup of pellets a day.
> My does get rolled oats at the last week of pregnancy and until their kits are 2 weeks old.
> ...


 
When I showed rabbits I gave them an eye dropper of wheat germ oil daily, available at Feed store. It made their fur shine, I almost always won first in the fur classes.


----------



## AmberLops (May 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> When I showed rabbits I gave them an eye dropper of wheat germ oil daily, available at Feed store. It made their fur shine, I almost always won first in the fur classes.


Good to know!!!
I'll do that...thanks!! 
Do I just put it directly on their food?


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Good to know!!!
> I'll do that...thanks!!
> Do I just put it directly on their food?


Just go down the row of cages with the eyedropper, once they get it a few times, they will hit the wire for you to stick the eye dropper through. Do you ever groom them with glycerin?


----------



## AmberLops (May 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Just go down the row of cages with the eyedropper, once they get it a few times, they will hit the wire for you to stick the eye dropper through. Do you ever groom them with glycerin?


Got it!
And no I haven't done that...Does that work? And how do I do that??


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

I mixed a little glycerin in a spray bottle of water. Spray the rabbit, just lightly damp, not wet. Then rub hands back and forth over the rabbit. This is good to do when they are blowing their coat, it really gets the shedding fur out and the glycerin puts a good condition and shine on the new fur.


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

Let's see, what else do I remember? Oh! Barley. Barley puts some pretty fur on the rabbit and gives it some hardbody muscle structure. I had a feeder for pellets and one for a mix of barley, oats and milo. I dumped out the leftovers on the ground. I had a chicken coop attached to the rabbit barn and they ate the dropped pellets and grains, scratched and turned the poop, ate fly larva and kept everything clean and smell free. Sometimes I dumped the uneaten grains in a bucket and tossed over the fence for the Bob White quail. Nothing goes to waste! LOL


----------



## AmberLops (May 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Let's see, what else do I remember? Oh! Barley. Barley puts some pretty fur on the rabbit and gives it some hardbody muscle structure. I had a feeder for pellets and one for a mix of barley, oats and milo. I dumped out the leftovers on the ground. I had a chicken coop attached to the rabbit barn and they ate the dropped pellets and grains, scratched and turned the poop, ate fly larva and kept everything clean and smell free. Sometimes I dumped the uneaten grains in a bucket and tossed over the fence for the Bob White quail. Nothing goes to waste! LOL


Great ideas!! Thanks so much. Looks like i'm going out to buy some glycerin, barley and wheat germ oil!


----------



## Kotori (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't have anything to contribute there, but with keeping the big ones I'd wager you're losing some feed efficiency. there was a long term study done in Australia with cattle on this concept and resulted in the lowline breed. Here is a link: https://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/beef/103/lowline/. the short version is slow growth is more energy-efficient for the animal. with cattle, the difference is pretty poignant but I bet the difference is small with rabbits. Of course, if you feed the same amount and increase the weight that would translate to greater efficiency, unless they're eating more hay... Sorry, just something I had thought of that seems less relevant the more I think of it!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 13, 2019)

16% pellets milled locally—free fed
apples
apple tree branches
some rabbits like a mineral wheel..some don’t
dandelions and leaves——tons and tons and tons
kale, kale, kale
green beans, squash, spinach
some banAna, strawberries, carrots, corn cob,
timothy hay- endless
frozen water bottles in summer
we have rabbit tractors..they are movable cages on the ground..very large for grazing and playing...they do this daily in the summer love it
they love to play with and chew cardboard...stick an old phone book or magazine up toilet paper roll...a cardboard box, etc


----------



## rockyhillrabbits (Jan 14, 2020)

Northeast Arkansas.
I feed 16% pellets
Timothy hay or Bermuda/grass mix hay
I also pick grass and weeds for them; plantain, dandelions, clover,etc

I'm going to switch over to a local 17% pellet and mix in oats and Calf Manna.
For nursing does I add some oats to help with milk production.


----------



## BarredCometLaced (Mar 26, 2020)

Northern NH, been keeping rabbits for 11 years. This year we are starting to raise them for meat in addition to the fertilizer we've kept them for in the past. 

*What specifically are you feeding*?

Pellets, 50% mix of Poulin Grains & Oxbow Garden Select

*What are you adding to supplement it?*

Fresh Veggies from the garden (mostly leafy greens like dandelions, clover, mustard & kale) & Herbs, Herbs, Herbs, free choice hay, apple cider vinegar. Fruit is very limited, as my rabbits are VERY easy keepers (i.e. they need to hop on the treadmill)

*And how does your feeding program change seasonally?*

Less veggies in the winter, more Hay, a little extra grain depending on their condition. It goes down to -10/-20 on a regular basis and we have long winters (Nov.-April)


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 27, 2020)

Question to the group: 
For those who supplement apple tree sticks:
Do you give them new ones once they’ve eaten the bark off or will they chew the whole thing with time?


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 29, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Question to the group:
> For those who supplement apple tree sticks:
> Do you give them new ones once they’ve eaten the bark off or will they chew the whole thing with time?


Some of mine chew the bark off then ignore it and others will continue to gnaw. Depends on the rabbit. 😄


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 29, 2020)

*What specifically are you feeding?*
Adult bucks, open does get Manna PRO 16% pellets and Timothy hay.
Nursing mamas and kits get Manna GRO pellets I believe it's 18%; Calf Manna. Kits get some alfalfa hay.
*What are you adding to supplement it?*
Kale. Lots of kale.
apple, banana, carrot, broccoli stalks are occasional treats. 
ACV in water. 
*And how does your feeding program change seasonally?*
I give more pellets on super cold nights as well as a bit of BOSS.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 6, 2020)

I have a question for those who give pinecones. Doesn’t that get sap on their fur? Does it depend on what kind of pine cone? Mine are White Pines, and I picked some up today to give to the rabbits, but my hand got sticky, so I decided not to do it.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 7, 2020)

We raise New Zealand, above ground. 

Timothy Grass Pellets
Free choice hay (whatever we’ve got for our goats, changes seasonally)
Mineral Salt Lick
and most days they get a treat from the garden or pasture like a few carrot tops or a handful of clover. 

Considering experimenting with growing Comfrey for them. I’m going to make a separate post about that soon, as I’d like to grow it for all my animals, not just the rabbits!


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 7, 2020)

Finnie said:


> I have a question for those who give pinecones. Doesn’t that get sap on their fur? Does it depend on what kind of pine cone? Mine are White Pines, and I picked some up today to give to the rabbits, but my hand got sticky, so I decided not to do it.


Probably depends on the type maybe? We have white pines and blue spruce and I can't think of a time there's was any sap.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 7, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> Probably depends on the type maybe? We have white pines and blue spruce and I can't think of a time there's was any sap.


Ok, so it sounds like I need to find non-sappy ones, and avoid the sticky ones. 
I thought maybe people were giving the sappy ones and it somehow didn’t get in the fur.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 11, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> Probably depends on the type maybe? We have white pines and blue spruce and I can't think of a time there's was any sap.


Can I ask what the point of pine cones is? I have plenty... thanks!


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 11, 2020)

WildersMilkMaid said:


> Can I ask what the point of pine cones is? I have plenty... thanks!


Toys, some chew them some toss them around.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 5, 2020)

*Be sure to include what state / country / region that you are in.*
Hawaii Island

*What specifically are you feeding? *
Um, rabbits?  English angora rabbits, so they need more protein to grow 'wool'. 

Nutrina's Naturewise 18% rabbit pellets mixed with rolled barley and some BOSS.  About three scoops pellets to one scoop barley and a half to quarter scoop BOSS. 

Also lots of forage.  At least one day a week, only forage.  Guinea grass, ti leaves, mulberry leaves, twigs and branches, citrus leaves twigs and branches as well as the occasional fruit.  Bunnies like grapefruit, who knew?  Garden trimmings, yard weeds, coconuts & coconut leaves, banana leaves, etc., etc.  There's loads of bunny forage around here.

*What are you adding to supplement it? *
Some sort of rolled grain if I can get it.  The feed store sometimes runs out.

*And how does your feeding program change seasonally?*
It doesn't change much since we don't really do seasons around here other than rainy season and not as rainy season.

They get alfalfa cubes as chew toys occasionally.  It takes them awhile to chew up the big square blocks that horses usually eat.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 14, 2021)

Eastern Shore of Maryland
6 rabbits ,12 weeks to 5 years

Feed: southern states pellets for the 5 adults, manna pro for the youngster.
How much ,more than I should always have some leftover. 

Supplements:
Spring and Summer time; grass hay, fresh orchard grass, fox grape leaves, blackberry leaves, dandelion, plantains, leaf lettuce, carrot leaves, arugula, oregano, italian dandelion, basil, white dutch clover. Winter rye, wheat, some red clover before it's all tilled in. Try something different daily while it's growing.

Fall and winter; whatever I may have still growing or not dead in the garden like kale, wheat ,rye and clover are growing slow. Some left over leaf lettuce, chickweed as it comes along. I'll buy romaine, collards, endive, mustard greens, kale, lettuce not iceberg. Mix it up something different every week. When it's cold I add a tablespoon of oats or boss. Just started growing barley fodder again. Split up a sandwich sized container between them.
Treats: occasionally apple slices, banana slice, couple of raisins, honeysuckle vine and leaves, mulberry,maple branches and leaves. Sunflower leaves.
Toys: cardboard soda box, toilet paper/ paper towel empty roll stuffed with hay. Drink mixing jigger to throw around and make noise.
20 degrees or lower I add straw to nestle in. I was shocked they eat it. 
These are just for fun and fertilizer.


----------

